# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  Sun ONE Architecture Guide

## zehs_sha

The Sun ONE Architecture Guide offers a technical overview of the components and functionality available today from Sun for developing and deploying Services on Demand. The guide breaks the architecture into six easy to understand sections outlined below and describes how these parts fit together.  In conjunction with the Sun ONE Starter Kit, this guide will enable IT architects to evaluate the technology used by the Sun ONE platform. Web service developers will understand the Java programming language API's, Java platforms and application development tools that are available today and the direction that these will take as the Sun ONE architecture matures. Independent Software Vendors will better understand how to develop Sun ONE platform components as emerging industry standards mature...

The  entire Sun ONE Architecture Guide can be downloaded in zipped PDF format [2.17 Mbytes], or it can be downloaded in the segments below. The guide contains the following information, presented in seven parts:
see link :
http://www.sun.com/software/sunone/docs/arch/

----------


## 2nd-Cup

چه چیزی رو دارند پیگیری میکنند ؟
Modularization of Concerns در وب سرویسها رو ؟

----------

